# Spices, which one?



## giggler (Sep 8, 2008)

Is there any "rule of thumb" as to what spice goes with what?

I keep a lot of spices on hand, but never know which one to use...

It seems like, Taragon goes on fish, Dill makes Dill Pickles, and I think Sage makes Turkey Dressing...

what about Margerum, Rosemary, Thyme?

what am I supposed to do with this large bag of "herbs de provence" that someone just gave me?

why would one use "parsley, sage, rosemary AND thyme"?

I'm thinking, maybe for the next month, I may try using just a large "dose" of a single spice in each of my dishes until I figure out what each one tastes like alone!

Thanks, Dear Friends..

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 8, 2008)

My rule of thumb is to use what I like and the heck with all the rules. That is one, The second one we had thread just about that, maybe you can dig around and find it, sorry do not remember any details about it.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 8, 2008)

Over time, some combinations of meats and spices or herbes have become winners because everyone likes the combination.  Rosemary and lamb, is a classic combo, but if you love lamb and hate rosemary, it's a loser.  Thyme and beef - same thing. 

Identify herbs and spices you like and try them with different meats.  The classic combinations are not the only acceptable ones.

Herbes de Provence is a combination of herbs that add a great flavor to soups and stews, braises, etc.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 8, 2008)

I found it best to cook recipes that used the spice rather than guessing. That way you can smell/taste it in it's raw form and in the finished dish. Do easy recipes like roasted chicken or some easy stews.

Dill goes good on salmon.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 8, 2008)

Some of my favorite spice's are thyme, caraway, fennel, star anise.
thyme with most beef stews, caraway with a lot of tomato dishes and also in sauerkraut, Fennel with Italian sausage, pizza, star anise with some Asian dishes


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 9, 2008)

When trying an unfamiliar spice or herb, I look to see how others are using it.  I have a chart that I got from a magazine years ago that has good tips for which spices and herbs go with which foods.  Then when I know how it tastes, I start experimenting. 

Barbara


----------



## falcontook (Sep 9, 2008)

There may be some "rules," but what it really comes down to is personal preference. I, myself, learned through experimentation.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 9, 2008)

rosemary is delicious on zuchini or squash, sprigs of mint are delish in Viet Namese spring rolls as well as fresh basil, dill is great in dilly casserole bread (no kneading by the way) as well as on potatos------Kazakhs eat sprigs of fresh dill as an appetizer along with fresh tomatos and cucumbers, of course parsley goes with just about everything (soups, meat, veggies, stews,-------it's also a great breath freshener as it's full of cholorphyll and goes works in the stomach and not just the mouth,......I love to chomp on star anise as another great breath freshener and is good in Vietnamese beef soup (pho bo)...ginger is wonderful in Asian cusine as well as combatting upset stomachs and morning sickness (check with your ob if it's alright for you), fresh fennel is great for fish and and gas and is easy to grow---swallowtail butterflies will lay their eggs on them too.......goodness the list could go on and on......


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 9, 2008)

Here you can get suggestions for all kinds of foods/dishes plus a ton of other info.
kitchen charts


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 10, 2008)

I gota great book that I think youll find help full.

culinary artistry.  

It has what goes with what and what not.  and what doesnt work.  
its loaded with ideas too.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Sep 10, 2008)

GhettoRacingKid said:


> I gota great book that I think youll find help full.
> 
> culinary artistry.
> 
> ...


 
 I have that book it is a great book.


----------



## Grillncook (Sep 19, 2008)

"Culinary Artistry" is a great book, but the new book by the same authors "The Flavor Bible" goes so much farther and is much more current than artistry which was written in 1996. "The Flavor Bible" was just released this month.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 19, 2008)

It seems like, Taragon goes on fish, [also nice on chicken, in chicken salad, soup, etc.]

 Dill makes Dill Pickles, [ good on fish, cucumbers dill sour cream, in a havarti cheese sauce, roasted beets dill and fresh orange juice:awesome!]

 and I think Sage makes Turkey Dressing... [rub on pork chops before frying]

what about Margerum, [milder than oregano, add to pot roast, so good! great with tomatoes]

 Rosemary,[ lamb chops or roast, also chicken] 

 Thyme? [versatile, beef , with tomatoes, stews, braises, soups, many vegetables, ]

what am I supposed to do with this large bag of "herbs de provence"   [great with roasted veg like asparagus, or root veg, can be great in a salad dressing]

why would one use "parsley, sage, rosemary AND thyme"?[not all at once I hope. but, parsley rosemary taragon and garlic mix well with white wine for a chicken marinade!!!]

And for a Greek tomato/meat sauce try a bit of cinnamon and garlic. yum.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 19, 2008)

There are absolutely no hard & fast rules.  You're going to have to taste & experiment for yourself.  Just because someone says "this goes with or doesn't go with this" doesn't mean you're going to agree.  And you shouldn't feel you have to.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Sep 21, 2008)

Grillncook said:


> "Culinary Artistry" is a great book, but the new book by the same authors "The Flavor Bible" goes so much farther and is much more current than artistry which was written in 1996. "The Flavor Bible" was just released this month.


 

Ill have to go check that out


----------



## giggler (Sep 21, 2008)

I have now tried my "one spice method" several times..

I made cold creamy cucumber soup with Dill. 

I now realize there is no way to describe flavors on the type writer...

Dill is quite strong, and works well with creamy cucumbers. It tastes like Dill pickles, but different...

I made Green Pork Chili, with just Cumin...

Cumin is I think is the spice that makes Mexican dishes taste, well "mexican"... it also had a lot of Garlic, and Hatch Green Chilies from New Mexico... very Hot and very good...

I also made Tamales with Chili Gravy, a very thin beef gravy to go on top, for this I used "Mexican Oregano", this is a Very strong spice that I did not care for at all...

I used to think this was "Epizote", but some one on this list said it is actually something else...

I am using large "pinches" to make sure I get the specific flavor... this is quite fun!

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Claire (Nov 17, 2008)

dill - salmon, cucumbers, sour cream, yogurt
cilantro - anything Chinese or Mexican
rosemary - lamb
thyme - poultry, fish.  Particularly chicken soup
mint - Asian salads, fruit salads, teas
parsley - just about anything
sage - poultry, especially Thanksgiving turkey!  

parsley, sage, rosemary and thyme?  to me it would be poultry, and then I'd go light on the rosemary.  Sage and thyme are natural partners with white meat (poultry or fish).  I agree with those who say to try them one at a time until you develop your own preferences.  So often the guy cooks in my life just start throwing it all in, then it all tastes the same all the time.  A little here, a little there until you know what you like!


----------



## marigeorge (Nov 17, 2008)

I like to use herbs de provence in meatloaf, gives a totally different flavor. I also use it on fish, bread crumbs for chicken and of course, vegetables.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 19, 2008)

Rosemary, Thyme?

what am I supposed to do with this large bag of "herbs de provence" that someone just gave me?

why would one use "parsley, sage, rosemary AND thyme"?


Hi,I  use  these spices  with chicken,beef,pork,turkey,I  also  add olive  oil  and onions,I  let  everything  stir for  a while  and  add white  wine,then I  let everything  cook  in a pot  for  at least  40 minutes.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 19, 2008)

Claire said:


> dill - salmon, cucumbers, sour cream, yogurt
> cilantro - anything Chinese or Mexican
> rosemary - lamb
> thyme - poultry, fish.  Particularly chicken soup
> ...


I  totally  agree with  you!!


----------



## B'sgirl (Nov 19, 2008)

I personally love to use rosemary in beef stew, and marjoram does wonders for pork--especially if you cook it with spicy brown mustard too! I never use parsley, sage, rosemary AND thyme, but it makes a catchy tune doesn't it?


----------



## mcnerd (Nov 19, 2008)

Arwen said:


> what am I supposed to do with this large bag of "herbs de provence" that someone just gave me?


First thing I would do is vacuum seal it so it will stay fresh.  Then get some spice jars, fill, and label as gifts to friends and family for the holidays.  I would love to be Herbs de Provence as a gift.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 19, 2008)

mcnerd said:


> First thing I would do is vacuum seal it so it will stay fresh.  Then get some spice jars, fill, and label as gifts to friends and family for the holidays.  I would love to be Herbs de Provence as a gift.


Thanks  a lot  but  I  just  quoted and  replied  to Robo  at  the  beginning  of this thread... 
I  use  such  herbs  commonly as  I am  Italian and  we  are  used to  put  these  herbs in  pots  for  cooking  beef, chicken,pork.. I also add olive oil and onions,I let everything stir for a while and add white wine,then I let everything cook in a pot for at least 40 minutes.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 19, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> I personally love to use rosemary in beef stew, and marjoram does wonders for pork--especially if you cook it with spicy brown mustard too! I never use parsley, sage, rosemary AND thyme, but it makes a catchy tune doesn't it?


Unfortunately  I have never  tried spicy  brown mustard.. however it  sounds tasty!!!


----------



## blissful (Nov 19, 2008)

Summer Savory with asparagus in a butter sauce or cream sauce.
Tarragon, is best thrown out, I can't find a thing I like with it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 19, 2008)

Uh, no "Blissful", you don't "throw out" tarragon simply because you "can't find a thing" you like with it.  Good grief!!  What a statement.  If you personally don't like Tarragon, fine.  To make it sound like dirt, well, I think you need to expand your culinary horizons a bit more.

Tarragon is WONDERFUL!!!  I stuff handfulls of it into chickens before roasting, top fish with it before broiling, stir it into sauces for lobster. . . . 

Just because you don't like it "Blissful", doesn't make it something for the trash.


----------



## QSis (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, Breezy, blissful was talking about her own tastes and her own trash.  "IMO" is implied.  

I totally agree with her about tarragon.  And, along with tarragon, MY trash contains lavender, fennel, anise, and, most of all, cilantro.  

IMO.

Lee


----------



## radhuni (Nov 20, 2008)

We use Turmeric powder in almost all dishes.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

radhuni said:


> We use Turmeric powder in almost all dishes.


I love  turmeric !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 20, 2008)

Whenever I make a marinara sause I use a small handfull of dry basil and about dry half of oregano for a medium size pot full.  I like fresh cilantro in my latino meals, salsas.  I make a beach bean salad that I use ground clove in it to give it a very nice freshness.


----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

Lefty7887 said:


> Whenever I make a marinara sause I use a small handfull of dry basil and about dry half of oregano for a medium size pot full.  I like fresh cilantro in my latino meals, salsas.  I make a beach bean salad that I use ground clove in it to give it a very nice freshness.


Hi ! it is  a nice narinara  sauce recipe,you are very  good  at  cooking, will you please explain me what  _cilandro _stands  for?


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 20, 2008)

Arwen said:


> Hi ! it is  a nice narinara  sauce recipe,you are very  good  at  cooking, will you please explain me what  _cilandro _stands  for?


 
Taken from a dictionary web site.An herb with wide delicate lacy green leaves and a pungent flavor. The seed of the cilantro plant is known as coriander. Although cilantro and coriander come from the same plant, their flavors are very different and cannot be substituted for each other. (Some countries refer to the cilantro as coriander, so any references to "fresh coriander" or "coriander leaves" refer to cilantro.) Note: "Culantro" is an herb realted to cilantro that is widely used in dishes throughout the Caribbean, Latin America, and the Far East. Ingredient Season: available year-round How to select: Easily confused with flat-leaf parsley in appearance, so be sure to sniff carefully. Look for a bunch with unwilted leaves in medium green. Found fresh year round in most markets. How to store: Store in refrigerator with cut ends in a jar of water and leaves loosely covered with a plastic bag for several days. Change water every 2 days. Or store in a plastic bag for a week. How to prepare: Wash and pat dry before using, as the leaves attract sand. Matches well with: avocado, chicken, fish, ice cream, lamb, lentils, mayonnaise, peppers, pork, rice, salads, salsas, shellfish, tomatoes, yogurt


----------



## Lefty7887 (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Arwen (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks  a lot!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Claire (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with having learned that coriander is the seed, cilantro the leaves and stems.  That said, I've seen it marketed under both names, and in some places as "Chinese" or "Asian" parsley in addition to being called "fresh coriander."  Even though, to me, a fresh salsa is just somehow wrong without it, I've never seen it marketed as "Mexican" parsley/coriander/cilantro !!!


----------

